# [PROBLEM] Variable Gleichsetzen



## FRANZ_MICHAEL (22. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab hier nen riesen Problem das ich zum verrecken nicht verstehe! In Zeile 47 wird anstelle der Sternchen einmal:

assign1(p, q); 

und das andere mal:

assign3(p, q);

eingefügt.

Nach dem Aufruf von assign1(p, q) haben p und q die gleichen Variablenwerte.

Beim auffruf von assign3(p, q) jedoch nicht.

Verstehe ich nicht!!!

Wär super cool wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte!

mfg





```
public class IntKlasse 
{
   public int a;

   public IntKlasse (int a)
   {
       this.a = a;
   }
}

public class RefIntKlasse 
{
   public IntKlasse x;
   public int y;

   public RefIntKlasse(int u, int v) 
   {
      x = new IntKlasse(u);
      y = v;
   }
}

public class KlassenTest 
{
   public static void assign1 (RefIntKlasse f, RefIntKlasse g) 
   {
   g.x.a = f.x.a;
   g.y = f.y;
   }

   public static void assign2 (RefIntKlasse f, RefIntKlasse g) 
   {
      g.x = f.x;
      g.y = f.y;
   }

   public static void assign3 (RefIntKlasse f, RefIntKlasse g) 
   {
      g = f;
   }

   public static void main (String args[])
   {
      RefIntKlasse p = new RefIntKlasse(5,7);
      RefIntKlasse q = new RefIntKlasse(1,2);

      *************
      


   }
}
```


----------



## Michael... (22. Dez 2009)

Das liegt daran, dass in Java Objekte per Referenz übergeben werden.
Unabhängig von den Methoden referenziern f auf p und g auf q

bei assign1 werden die Attribute von f (welches auf p refenziert)  geändert bzw. es werden die Werte der Attribute von g (welches auf q referenziert) übergeben.

bei assign2 wird nur die Referenz von g geändert, g referenziert jetzt auf f welches wiederum auf p referenziert --> das hat aber alles keine Auswirkungen auf q, es hat sich nur die Referenz von g geändert.

Hoffe ich habe das etwas verständlich erklären können.


----------



## FRANZ_MICHAEL (22. Dez 2009)

danke schon mal!

meinst du mit der methode assign2 die methode assign3?

was heißt jetzt genau "dass in Java Objekte per Referenz" übergeben werden?


----------



## Landei (22. Dez 2009)

FRANZ_MICHAEL hat gesagt.:


> was heißt jetzt genau "dass in Java Objekte per Referenz" übergeben werden?



Etwa so wie programmierbare Fernbedienungen und Fernseher. Übergabe per Referenz bedeutet, ich bastle für mein Fernseh-Objekt eine zweite Fernbedienung, und diese (nicht der Fernseher selbst) wird der Methode übergeben. Damit kann die Methode den Fernseher umschalten oder sonstwie manipulieren (was ich dann auch sehe) oder ihre Fernbedienung auf einen anderen Fernseher umprogrammieren (was mir völlig schnuppe ist, da ich meine eigene Fernbedienung ja noch habe).


----------



## Michael... (23. Dez 2009)

FRANZ_MICHAEL hat gesagt.:


> meinst du mit der methode assign2 die methode assign3?


Sorry, ja sollte "assign3" heissen.

@Landei: Tolle Metapher - eine programmierbare Fernbedienung - die werde ich bei zukünftigen Erklärungsversuchen einer Referenz wohl öfter einsetzen.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt daran, dass in Java Objekte per Referenz übergeben werden.



Es werden nicht "Objekte per Referenz" übergeben, sondern es werden _Referenzen_ übergeben (und zwar "by value").


----------



## Michael... (23. Dez 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Es werden nicht "Objekte per Referenz" übergeben, sondern es werden _Referenzen_ übergeben (und zwar "by value").


Danke für die Korrektur. Meinte natürlich, dass eine Referenz auf die Objekte übergeben wird.


----------



## Jan_Gerhard (23. Dez 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Es werden nicht "Objekte per Referenz" übergeben, sondern es werden _Referenzen_ übergeben (und zwar "by value").



Objekte werden in Java eben nicht "per value" übergeben, sondern halt "per reference"!
Primitive Datentypen werden "per value" übergeben, d.h. die Werte werden kopiert und es wird eine
zusätzliche Variable bzw. Speicherzelle belegt.
Da Objekte im allgemeinen komplexer als ein Integer oder Double ist und somit auch datenintensiver
werden bei Objekten nur die Referenzen übergeben. Hier lauert auch die Gefahr, wenn man nicht auf diese
Mechanismen achtet. Den bei der Arbeit mit "per value" übergebenen Variablen, verändert man nicht automatisch
das Original. Bei Objekten hingegen (z.B: Arrays) sollte man immer bedenken, dass man direkt auf den Originalen
arbeitet.

Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Fest!

Jan


----------



## FRANZ_MICHAEL (23. Dez 2009)

denke das hab ich jetzt verstanden.....  VIELEN DANK!!!!

wo ich jetzt noch nen kleines problem hab ist bei assign2....

bei der zweiten zuweisung ist das doch auch ne referenz, oder? aber es wird trotzdem überschrieben...

wird da jetzt quasi die referenz in der referenz maipuliert?


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2009)

_Objekte werden in Java eben nicht "per value" übergeben, sondern halt "per reference"!_

Heißt "per" jetzt "by"? Wie auch immer - du sagst es ja selbst: 

_Da Objekte im allgemeinen komplexer als ein Integer oder Double ist und somit auch datenintensiver
werden bei Objekten nur die Referenzen übergeben. _

Und genau diese Referenzen werden _by value_ übergeben. Eine Übergabe "by reference" gibt es in Java nicht. Schau' dir ggf. nochmal an, was eine Übergabe "by reference" genau bedeutet (in C++ gibt es die zum Beispiel)


----------



## FRANZ_MICHAEL (23. Dez 2009)

Das mit den Referenzen hab ich verstanden.

was macht assign2 aber bei der ersten anweisung?

g.x = f.x;     => hier wird doch auch nur die referenz übergeben. oder sehe ich das falsch? x ist ja auch nur ne referen auf ein Objekt des Typs "IntKlasse".


----------



## Jan_Gerhard (23. Dez 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> _Objekte werden in Java eben nicht "per value" übergeben, sondern halt "per reference"!_
> 
> Heißt "per" jetzt "by"? Wie auch immer - du sagst es ja selbst:
> 
> ...



@Marco13: Hast vollkommen Recht. Hab mir das Thema CBV und CBR nochmal zur Brust genommen. Ich meinte es so wie es ist, hab mich aber falsch ausgedrückt. Man lernt halt immer dazu. Danke und frohes Fest an alle hier!


----------



## Marco13 (24. Dez 2009)

FRANZ_MICHAEL hat gesagt.:


> g.x = f.x;     => hier wird doch auch nur die referenz übergeben. oder sehe ich das falsch? x ist ja auch nur ne referen auf ein Objekt des Typs "IntKlasse".



"Übergeben" wird da nichts (irgendwie fühl' ich mich gerade so spitzfindig  aber ... man hat halt oft die Wahl, zwischen "präzise und richtig" oder "einfach und falsch"...). Mal schauen, ob ich trotz Schlafmangel eine präzise Beschreibung hinkriege:

g.x = f.x;
Hier wird der Referenz x, die in dem Objekt g liegt der Wert der Referenz x, die in dem Objekt f liegt, zugewiesen. Die Zeile bewirkt, dass mit "g.x" das*selbe* Objekt referenziert wird, wie mit "f.x".

_wird da jetzt quasi die referenz in der referenz maipuliert?_

Jein (DAS ist doch mal präzise  ). Es wird die Referenz manipuliert, die in dem Objekt liegt, das mit 'g' referenziert wird.

Aber noch so nebenbei: Normalerweise sagt man das nicht so. Wenn man sowas macht wie
[c]RefIntKlasse p = new RefIntKlasse(5,7);[/c]
Dann sagt man eigentlich meistens "p ist ein Objekt". _Eigentlich_ wäre es aber präzise zu sagen: "p ist eine Referenz auf ein Objekt". Das ist aber umständlich, und wenn man erstmal weiß, wie die "einfachen" Formulierungen gemeint sind (d.h. wenn man genug Übungen der Art gemacht hat, wie die, mit denen du dich da gerade rumquälst ) dann kann man auch die "einfache" Formulierung verwenden weil man ja "weiß, was gemeint ist"....


----------



## FRANZ_MICHAEL (24. Dez 2009)

habs verstanden!

VIELEN VIELEN DANK AN ALLE DIE MIR GEHOLFEN HABEN!!!!

HAT MIR WIRKLICH SEHR VIEL GEBRACHT!!!!!

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!


----------

